# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Поздравления с Рождеством Христовым

## Alex

Христианская религия в настоящее время является одной из самых многочисленных на Земле. Её история напоминает дерево в процессе роста: оно имеет крупные и мелкие ветки, некоторые из них вдруг прекращают развиваться, в то время как другие, долгое время остававшиеся маленькими, вдруг прорастают множеством отростков, и некоторые отростки сами становятся большими ветвями. 
После тысячелетия единого существования, хотя христианство Востока и христианство Запада различались уже на протяжении многих веков, в 1054 г. христианство официально раскололось на католицизм и православие. В конце XV и начале XVI вв. в католицизме началась протестантская реформация, которая привела к возникновению протестантизма. В православии существует пятнадцать автокефальных (самостоятельных) церквей и несколько автономных. Протестантизм включает три основных течения — лютеранство, кальвинизм, англиканство — и большое число сект, из которых многие превратились в самостоятельные церкви: баптисты, методисты, адвентисты и др.

Рождество Христово празднуется 25 декабря и 7 января. 
В ночь с 24 на 25 декабря католики и протестанты всего мира, а также православные Греции, Румынии, Болгарии, Польши, Сирии, Ливана и Египта празднуют Рождество Христово. 
Русская, Иерусалимская, Сербская, Грузинская православные церкви и Афон, а также древневосточные и восточнокатолические церкви празднуют с 6 на 7 января григорианского календаря.
В этот день вспоминается Рождество Иисуса Христа, “нас ради человек и нашего спасения сшедшего с небес, и нашего ради спасения с небес, и воплотившегося от Духа Святого и Марии Девы и вочеловечшася” (Символ веры). Для христиан Рождество - начало отсчета земной жизни Бога, пришедшего в мир, чтобы спасти человечество. Праздник Рождества Христова - это день надежды, символ избавления от грехов.

Обычай украшать елку блестящими игрушками родился в Германии и прижился во всем мире. Украшенная елка напоминает христианам о райском Древе Жизни, которое Христос сделал вновь доступным для человечества. На верхушке елки - Вифлеемская звезда, которая указала мудрецам-волхвам путь к рожденному Спасителю.

Традиционным элементом интерьера церквей и жилищ в рождественский период является вертеп - изображение пещеры с младенцем Иисусом, лежащим в яслях в окружении Девы Марии, святого Иосифа, ангелов, пастухов и животных. Впервые такой оригинальный способ воспоминания о Рождестве применил святой Франциск в 1223 году в Италии.

Символом Рождества Христова всегда был венок. 

*Разрешите всех Вас поздравить кого с наступившим, а кого с наступающим Рождеством Христовом. Счастья Вам, здоровья Вам, Благополучия Вам и мир Вашему дому!*

----------


## Alex

*Президент Беларуси поздравил соотечественников, празднующих Рождество Христово 25 декабря. 

"Этот великий праздник озаряет жизнь миллионов людей немеркнущим светом веры, надежды и любви, - отмечается в послании. - В наше непростое и прагматичное время Рождество раскрывает души навстречу вечным ценностям добра и милосердия, вдохновляет на нравственное совершенствование и самоотверженное служение ближнему". 

"Пусть нынешние торжественные и радостные дни, переливающиеся яркими огнями, станут для вас символом счастья и благополучия в наступающем году, придадут уверенность в будущем, подарят тепло встреч и дружеского общения. Пусть уйдут в прошлое проблемы и обиды, а в ваших домах и семьях воцарятся согласие и достаток. Пусть у каждого умножатся силы и вдохновение для созидательного труда на благо нашей прекрасной Беларуси", - говорится в поздравлении главы государства.

БелаПАН*

----------


## Alex

Во вычитал - не мое, но как красиво:
О чем хочется думать накануне Рождества? Конечно же, о чуде. Не случайно ночь перед Рождеством считается волшебной. Надо только сильно поверить в чудо, и любое ваше желание, загаданное в эту сказочную ночь, обязательно сбудется. Но если вам действительно хочется чуда, тогда закройте глаза и вспомните: «В те дни вышло от кесаря Августа повеление сделать перепись по всей земле...»

----------


## Asteriks

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Хочется, чтобы  у людей в этот день (и не только в этот) были чистые души и чистые мысли.

----------


## Alex

*История праздника Рождество Христово*




> Празднование христианами Рождества не прослеживается глубже 4 века. Дата его не связана с реальной датой рождения Иисуса Христа, которое, по всей вероятности, произошло не в зимнее время (в древности этот вопрос был предметом неоднозначных размышлений церковных авторов; один из самых ранних дошедших до нас текстов принадлежит Клименту Александрийскому, который упоминает 20 мая). День 25 декабря устанавливается в Римской Церкви в начале 4 века, чему первое свидетельство обнаруживается в так называемом «Календаре Филокала» (сведения относятся к 336 году). Возможно, выбор 25 декабря связан с приходившимся на этот день языческим солярным праздником «Рождения Солнца Непобедимого» (после зимнего солнцестояния начинает прибывать солнечный день), который с принятием в Риме христианства наполнился новым содержанием: рождение Христа стало пониматься как «Рождение Солнца Правды». В то же время в восточных Церквах — Иерусалимской, Антиохийской, Александрийской и Кипрской — праздник Рождества Христова соединялся с праздником Крещения Господня 6 января под общим названием Богоявления (празднование Рождества вместе с Богоявлением в некоторых восточных Церквах продолжалось до конца 4 века, в других — вплоть до 6 века. Армянская Церковь до сих пор празднует Рождество Христово 6 января, соединяя его с празднованием Крещения). 
> 
> В 4 веке равноапостольная царица Елена построила храм на месте вифлеемской пещеры, прославленной рождением Христа. О повсеместном почитании праздника Рождества свидетельствуют поучения Отцов Церкви 4 века — Ефрема Сирина, Василия Великого, Григория Богослова, Григория Нисского, Иоанна Златоуста, написанные на этот праздник. В кодексе Феодосия (438) и Юстиниана (535) излагается закон о всеобщем праздновании дня Рождества Христова. Иоанн Златоуст первый ввел этот праздник в Антиохии в 386 или 387. Василий Великий поручил Григорию Богослову установить это празднование на Константинопольском соборе. 
> 
> Позднейшим толкованием времени празднования Рождества Христова 25 декабря стало следующее: месяц и день смерти Христа точно известен из Евангелий, а (по распространенному уже в раннее средневековье церковному преданию) Христос должен был находиться на земле полное число лет (как число совершенное); отсюда следовало, что Христос был зачат в тот же день, в который пострадал, следовательно, в еврейскую Пасху, которая в тот год приходилась на 25 марта; отсчитывая от нее 9 месяцев, получали дату рождения Христа 25 декабря. Согласно одной современной гипотезе, выбор даты Рождества произошел по той причине, что первоначально христиане праздновали в одно и то же время Боговоплощение (под которым понималось не рождение, а зачатие Христа) и Пасху; соответственно, со временем прибавление ко дню весеннего равноденствия 9 месяцев указало на дату празднования Рождества в зимнее солнцестояние.
> 
> Праздник Рождества Христова считался вторым после Пасхи в древней Церкви и таким почитается на Востоке по сей день. На Западе к 14 веку (по неясным пока причинам) он переместился на первое место, однако в результате литургической реформы в Католической Церкви, происшедшей после 2-го Ватиканского Собора, Пасхе было возвращено главенствующее место. Тем не менее, во многих католических странах народное благочестие по-прежнему отводит ему главенствующее место среди праздников. 
> 
> Рождеству Христову в православной традиции предшествует сорокадневный Рождественский или Филиппов пост [с 14 (27) ноября по 24 декабря (6 января) включительно; на Западе ему соответствует подготовительный период, именуемый «Адвентом» (латинское adventus — пришествие), несколько меньший по продолжительности и не предполагающий пощения].
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Символы рождества христова* 





> *Ожидание*
> Грехопадение деформировало и извратило душевные силы и природу человека, разложение которого определило историю человечества. 
> 
> Пять с половиной тысяч лет понадобились человечеству, чтобы развить все заложенные в нем потенциальные возможности, создать все философские системы и исчерпать философские идеи, развить искусство до высших степеней (к которым впоследствии оно никогда не могло подняться), сделать основополагающие открытия в науке и вместе с тем убедиться в своем нравственном и интеллектуальном бессилии. Человечество дошло до какой-то трагической грани, исчерпав свои силы и возможности. Оно увидело, что спасти себя не может. Не только Палестина, но и языческий мир ожидали Мессию-Искупителя и Спасителя. 
> 
> *Свет*
> История человечества — не только земная, но и космическая трагедия, а пришествие Христа на землю — свет, озаривший всю Вселенную. В Рождественских песнопениях Церковь повторяет, как победоносный гимн, слова: «С нами Бог!». Бог с нами на земле, чтобы мы были в вечной радости. 
> 
> *Звезда Рождества*
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Рождество Господа Бога и Спаса нашего Иисуса Христа*





> Господь наш Иисус Христос, Спаситель мира, родился от Пресвятой Девы Марии в царствование императора Августа (Октавия) в городе Вифлееме. Август повелел сделать всенародную перепись во всей своей империи, к которой относилась тогда и Палестина. У евреев был обычай вести народные переписи по коленам, племенам и родам, всякое колено и род имели свои определенные города и праотеческие места, потому Преблагословенная Дева и праведный Иосиф, как происходившие от рода Давидова, должны были идти в Вифлеем (город Давида), чтобы внести и свои имена в список подданных кесаря. В Вифлееме они не нашли уже ни одного свободного места в городских гостиницах.
> 
> В известняковой пещере, предназначенной для стойла, среди сена и соломы, разбросанных для корма и подстилки скоту, далеко от постоянного местожительства, среди чужих людей, в холодную зимнюю ночь, в обстановке, лишенной не только земного величия, но даже обыкновенного удобства — родился Богочеловек, Спаситель мира. «Таинство странное вижду и преславное, — с удивлением воспевает Святая Церковь, — Небо-вертеп; Престол Херувимский— Деву; ясли—вместилище, в них же возлеже невместимый Христос Бог» (ирмос 9-й песни канона).
> 
> Безболезненно родившая Богомладенца Пресвятая Дева, Сама, без посторонней помощи, «повит Его и положи в яслех» (Лк. 2). Но среди полночной тишины, когда всё человечество объято было глубочайшим греховным сном, весть о Рождестве Спасителя мира услышали пастухи, бывшие на ночной страже у своего стада. Им предстал Ангел Господень и сказал: «Не бойтеся: се бо благовествую вам радость велию, яже будет всем людем, яко родися вам днесь Спаситель, Иже есть Христос Господь, во граде Давидове», и смиренные пастыри первые удостоились поклониться ради спасения людей Снисшедшему до «рабия зрака». Кроме ангельского благовестия вифлеемским пастырям, Рождество Христово чудесною звездою возвещено было волхвам «звездословцам», и в лице восточных мудрецов весь языческий мир, незримо для него самого преклонил свои колена пред истинным Спасителем мира, Богочеловеком. Войдя в храмину, где был Младенец, волхвы «падше поклонишася Ему, и отверзше сокровища своя, принесоша Ему дары: злато и ливан и смирну» (Мф. 2, 11). 
> 
> В воспоминание Рождества во плоти Господа нашего Иисуса Христа установлен Церковью праздник. Начало его относится ко временам Апостолов. 
> 
> В Апостольских Постановлениях говорится: «Храните, братия, дни праздничные, и во-первых день Рождества Христова, которое да празднуется вами в 25 день десятаго месяца» (от марта). Там же, в другом месте сказано: «День Рождества Христова да празднуют, в оньже нечаемая благодать дана человекам рождением Божия Слова из Марии Девы на спасение миру».
> ...

----------


## HARON

Обычно в этот праздник провославные поздравляют своих самых близких по духу родственников. Я поздравляю всех своих пятерых кумовьёв и Бизю вместе с Астерикс!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Поздравляем всех наших православных братьев и сестёр со Светлым Рождеством!*
С Рождеством!!!

Ярко звездными лучами
Блещет неба синева…
— Отчего, скажи мне, мама,
Ярче в небе звезд сиянье
В ночь святую Рождества?
Словно елка в горном мире
В эту полночь зажжена
И алмазными огнями,
И сияньем звезд лучистых
Вся украшена она?
— Правда, сын мой, в Божьем небе
Ночью нынешней святой
Зажжена для мира елка
И полна даров чудесных
Для семьи она людской.
Посмотри, как ярко звезды
Светят миру там, вдали:
Светят в них дары святые —
Для людей — благоволенье,
Мир и правда — для земли.

----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
с Рождеством!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alexanderr

Поздравляю всех с Рождеством Христовым !  Счастья, мира и любви вам !  Радость небесная да наполнит ваши сердца ![Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

*РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКОЕ ПОСЛАНИЕ Святейшего Патриарха Московского и всея Руси Кирилла* 
*Возлюбленные о Господе архипастыри, всечестные пресвитеры и диаконы, боголюбивые иноки и инокини, дорогие братья и сестры!
В светлый день Рождества Христова сердечно поздравляю вас с этим великим праздником.*




> На протяжении двух тысяч лет христиане всего мира с радостью и надеждой обращают мысленные взоры к событию, ставшему переломным в истории человечества. Современное летоисчисление, ведущее свое начало от Рождества и являющееся летоисчислением христианской эры, само по себе свидетельствует об исключительном значении пришествия Христа Спасителя.
> 
> Образом мира, некогда отступившего от своего Творца и ощутившего скорбь и мрак богооставленности была Вифлеемская пещера, где от холода зимней ночи укрывались животные. Однако светозарная ночь Рождества наполнила сиянием не только пещеру, давшую приют Пречистой Деве Марии, но и все творение, ибо через рождение Сына Божия всякий человек приходящий в мир, просвещается Светом истины, как о том свидетельствует Евангелист Иоанн (Ин. 1:9).
> 
> Кто-то может спросить: что означает Свет истины? Ответ на этот вопрос находим в том же Евангельском повествовании от Иоанна. Свет истины ─ это Сам Господь, Божественное Слово, Которое «стало плотию, и обитало с нами, полное благодати и истины» (Ин. 1:14). 
> 
> Через Рождение Спасителя люди обрели возможность иметь благодать и Истину (Ин. 1:17). Благодать есть Божественная сила, даруемая Богом человеку для спасения. Именно этой силой люди побеждают грех. Без благодати не победить зла, а значит и не победить всего того, что омрачает нашу жизнь.
> 
> Истина ─ фундаментальная ценность бытия. Если в основе жизни неправда, заблуждение, то жизнь не состоится. Конечно, внешне жизнь заблуждающегося человека может казаться вполне благополучной. Но это не означает, что заблуждение безобидно: рано или поздно оно проявит себя, в том числе и трагедией человеческих судеб.
> ...




*КИРИЛЛ, ПАТРИАРХ МОСКОВСКИЙ И ВСЕЯ РУСИ
Рождество Христово 2009/2010 года
Москва*

----------


## Alex

*С Рождеством Христовым!*
Самой важной ночью считается Рождественский сочельник, вечер накануне Рождества. В истории говорится, что в этот день люди не ели до тех пор, пока на небе не покажется первая звезда. Смотреть, не появилась ли первая звезда, нужно, выйдя во двор: из окна звезду не увидишь — не к добру. Еще немаловажно, что Рождество не встречают в будничной одежде — к бедности.

Если на Рождество первым порог пересечет темноволосый человек, то он принесет счастье. Некоторые темноволосые члены семьи даже специально выходят и входят в дом после полуночи. Как только часы пробьют двенадцать, глава семьи должен открыть окно, чтобы впустить Рождество, а с ним счастье, удачу и благополучие. То, о чем в Рождественскую ночь помышляешь, все исполниться, все сбудется. Дети, рожденные на Рождество, приносят счастье и удачу всем членам семьи.

Танцевать и играть на свежем воздухе в Рождественский сочельник, особенно вокруг елки считается хорошим обычаем, предотвращающем неудачи и болезни в течение следующих двенадцати месяцев.

*Как питаться в Рождественский сочельник*




> Последний день Рождественского поста называется сочельником, потому что уставом в этот день положено есть сочиво. Сочиво готовится из зерен пшеницы, риса. Есть сочиво принято, видимо, в подражание посту Даниила и трех отроков, воспоминаемых перед праздником Рожества Христова, которые питались от семен земных, чтобы не оскверняться от языческой трапезы (Дан. 1,8), — и согласно со словами Евангелия: Царство Небесное подобно зерну горчичному, которое человек взял и посеял на поле своем, которое, хотя меньше всех семян, но, когда вырастет, бывает больше всех злаков и становится деревом, так что прилетают птицы небесные и укрываются в ветвях его (Мф. 13,31-36).
> 
> В сочельник у православных христиан сохраняется благочестивый обычай ничего не есть до первой вечерней звезды, напоминающей о явлении звезды на востоке, возвестившей о рождении Иисуса Христа.
> 
> В Рождественский сочельник трапеза предписана один раз после Божественной Литургии. На трапезе правилами Церкви постановлено вкушать "с елеем. Сыра же и подобных ему, и рыб, никакоже дерзнем ясти".
> Сочиво — блюдо для Рождественского сочельника.





*Как приготовить сочиво*




> По церковному уставу, в дни сочельников — Рождественского и Богоявленского — православным христианам предписывается употреблять в пищу сочиво. Вот как его приготовить.
> 
> 1 стакан зерен пшеницы, 100 г мака, 100 г ядер грецких орехов, 1-3 столовые ложки меда, сахар по вкусу.
> 
> Зерна пшеницы толкут в деревянной ступе деревянным пестиком, периодически подливая немного теплой воды, чтобы оболочка пшеницы отошла. Затем ядро отделяют от шелухи, просеивая и промывая. На воде из чистых зерен варят обычную рассыпчатую постную жидкую кашу, охлаждают, подслащивают по вкусу.
> 
> Отдельно растирают мак до получения макового молочка, добавляют мед, все перемешивают и добавляют к пшенице. Если каша густая, ее можно разбавить охлажденной кипяченой водой. В конце добавляют толченые ядра грецких орехов.
> 
> Иногда сочиво готовят из риса, но рис следует приготовить особо — стакан риса залить полутора стаканами кипятка, плотно накрыть кастрюлю крышкой, варить рис три минуты на сильном огне, шесть — на среднем, три — на маленьком. Еще двенадцать минут не открывать крышку, давая рису настояться на пару. Соотношение всех компонентов для сочива сохраняется. Иногда добавляют изюм, но это необязательно.
> ...





*Рождественский сочельник: страницы истории*




> В сочельник у православных варили кутью, у католиков — бигилию. Рождествен-скую кутью готовили постной. Но на второй день Рождества готовили "бабину кашу", или "бабкину кутью". Такую кашу в древности обычно приносили в числе даров в дом, где появился новорожденный. В отличие от рождественской постной кутьи "бабкину кашу" готовили "богатой". Сочельник — вечерняя трапеза накануне Рождества, сопровождаемая многими традициями и обрядами. В Рождественский сочельник церковь приписывала строгий пост до вечернего богослужения, и в этот день это первая трапеза, которой заканчивается предрождественский пост. По традиции она начинается с появлением первой звезды, в память Вифлеемской звезды, возвестившей пастухам рождение Христа.
> 
> Уже в IV в. было установлено Православной Церковью, как праздновать повечерие Рождества Христова. В V в. Анатолий, Патриарх Константинопольский, затем Анатолий и Софроний Иерусалимские (VI в.), Козма Маюмский и Иоанн Дамаскин (VIII в.) написали для празднества Рождества Христова священные песнопения, которыми Церковь и в настоящее время прославляет празднуемое событие.
> 
> В повечерие издавна совершались Царские Часы, называемые так из-за того, что на них было положено возглашать многолетие царю, всему царствующему дому и всем православным христианам.
> 
> Подготавливаются же к достойному празднованию Рождества Христова верующие сорокадневным рождественским постом — Филиппов.
> 
> В церквях в вечерние часы шла торжественная служба, а те, кто не пошел на богослужение, готовились к восходу звезды дома. К этому времени все члены семьи одевались по-праздничному и собирались вместе, стол был накрыт белоснежной скатертью, сервирован лучшей посудой, приборами, заставлен традиционными блюдами.
> ...

----------


## Alex

_Рождество — это день, когда в мир с любовью вошел Иисус Христос. Это день всепрощения, светлых чувств, день, когда торжествует любовь. Пусть в наше сердце войдет любовь к ближнему и дальнему! Я хочу пожелать всем нам любви... Любви друг к Другу, внимания и прощения. Это то, что приближает нас к Богу, делает добрее и чище._

----------


## Alex

*Колядки*
 
*Художник Константин Трутовский Колядки в Малороссии 1864*




> 1.
> Коляда, коляда!
> А бывает коляда
> На кануне Рождества
> Коляда пришла
> Рождество принесла.
> 2.
> А дай Бог тому,
> Кто в этом дому!
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Рождественские гадания*




> *Гадание на петухе*
> В доме на половицу сыпали зерно, клали кусочек глины, наливали в блюдце воду, рядом ставили зеркало. Впускали петуха и следили за ним. Если он клевал зерно - быть девушке за богатым, если подходил к глине - не миновать беды, пил воду - муж окажется пьяницей, если же подходил к зеркалу - жених окажется беспутным гулякой. 
> 
> *Гадание на миске с водой*
> В Псковской губернии в блюдце или неглубокую миску наливали воду. Миску оставляли на красном крыльце на всю новогоднюю ночь. Утром разглядывали: лед вздыбился - год будет добрым, лед застыл - год будет спокойным, лед застыл волнами - будет и горе, и счастье; а если вода вымерзла лункой - год будет плохим. 
> 
> *Гадание на охапке дров* 
> В Англии с наступлением темноты девушка отправлялась к поленнице и приносила домой охапку дров. Утром их пересчитывали: если число оказывалось четным, в наступающем году предстояло справить свадьбу, если нечетным - она откладывалось. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Рождественское послание 
Митрополита Минского и Слуцкого Филарета, Патриаршего Экзарха всея Беларуси.*
*"Слава Тебе, показавшему нам Свет!"
(Великое славословие утрени)
Возлюбленные архипастыри, пастыри, монашествующие
и все верные чада Белорусской Православной Церкви!
В дни Рождества Христова мы с особой ясностью сознаём, что рождение в мире людей Господа нашего Иисуса Христа - это праздник великого просвещения человеческого рода Светом Истины. 
Почему в нашей речи слово "истина", как и слово "свет", обычно не употребляется во множественном числе? Потому что она не бывает двоякой, ибо Истина - всегда от Бога. Это о правде говорят, что она, мол, у каждого своя. И поэтому разномыслия и противоречия раздирают человеческое сообщество, как ветхую ризу.*




> В Рождестве Сына Божия Иисуса Христа исполнилась многовековая мечта людей, которая задолго до этого события была предвозвещена в Псалтири: "Милость и истина сретятся, правда и мир облобызаются, - гласит Ветхозаветное Писание, - истина возникнет из земли, и правда приникнет с небес" (Пс. 84: 11-12). 
> 
> Правда Божия приникла с небес в день Благовещения Приснодевы Марии, и Божественная Истина возникла из земли - из вифлеемской пещеры, в которой, по свидетельству Ангела Господня местным пастухам, "родился… в городе Давидовом Спаситель, Который есть Христос Господь" (Лк. 2: 11). 
> 
> Впервые пророчество о Свете, приходящем в мир, записал пророк Исаия, названный ветхозаветным евангелистом: "Народ, ходящий во тьме, увидит свет великий; на живущих в стране тени смертной свет воссияет" (Ис. 9: 2). 
> 
> И здесь припоминаются слова одного из псалмов, которые описывают состояние некогда пленённого народа: "Они сидели во тьме и тени смертной, окованные скорбью и железом; ибо не покорялись словам Божиим и небрегли о воле Всевышнего" (Пс. 106: 10-11). 
> 
> Если мы будем честны по отношению к самим себе, то мы неизбежно поймём, что и нашим предкам, и нашим современникам, да и нам самим знакомо такое "скованное" состояние души и ума, когда забывается Истина, когда изгоняется Бог, когда заглушается совесть, которая есть не что иное, как глас Божий в душе каждого человека. 
> ...



 
*Филарет,
Митрополит Минский и Слуцкий,
Патриарший Экзарх всея Беларуси
Рождество Христово, 2009/2010 г.,
Минск.*

----------


## vova230

Интересно, а эти послания партийных функционеров обязательны?

----------


## Alex

> Интересно, а эти послания партийных функционеров обязательны?


Я посчитал, что эти высказывания уместны.

----------


## vova230

Может они и уместны. Просто мне они напоминают пресловутые постановления ЦК КПСС. Суть одна и та-же и мелкий священнослужитель не имеет права высказать свое мнение отличное от мнения ЦК. А ведь даже в дате рождения Христа многое не понятно и нет единого мнения.

----------


## Alex

> Может они и уместны. Просто мне они напоминают пресловутые постановления ЦК КПСС. Суть одна и та-же и мелкий священнослужитель не имеет права высказать свое мнение отличное от мнения ЦК. А ведь даже в дате рождения Христа многое не понятно и нет единого мнения.


Вся наша жизнь такова - одни противоречия

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> А ведь даже в дате рождения Христа многое не понятно и нет единого мнения.


 Точнее, она совсем не известна, да это и не принципиально. Я о другом:
"49	Один же из них, некто Каиафа, будучи на тот год первосвященником, сказал им: вы ничего не знаете,
	50	и не подумаете, что лучше нам, чтобы один человек умер за людей, нежели чтобы весь народ погиб.
	51	_Сие же он сказал не от себя, но, будучи на тот год первосвященником, предсказал,_ что Иисус умрет за народ,
	52	и не только за народ, но чтобы и рассеянных чад Божиих собрать воедино." *Ин.11:49-52*

----------

